# Dx code urothelial hyperplasia



## mhammy67 (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how to code for Urothelial Hyperplasia from a bladder biopsy?  I understand hyperplasia is abnormal increase in number of cells but I cannot seem to translate this into a dx code.  If I go to "hyperplasia" in the index I still do not see anything that relates to the bladder.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## emcee101 (Feb 6, 2015)

The notes under code 596.89, Other specified disorders of the bladder, state bladder hypertrophy. While not exactly the same as hyperplasia, it is the closest thing that I can fine. You could always defer to 596.9, unspecified disorder of bladder, but since the disorder is specified as hyperplasia, I would feel better using 596.89.


----------



## mhammy67 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for your input!!!


----------

